# DOME jar  $500.00???



## Humabdos (Oct 14, 2004)

I picked this up at an estate sale today for $5.
 Is it worth anything? It has a smooth base Says DOME  but it is over the top of a goasted Perfection. 
 Glen


 I just found this in the Red book #9  #798 $500. +!!!! 
 Could this be true?[]


----------



## flasherr (Oct 15, 2004)

*RE: DOME jar 1/2 gal*

I don't know anything about your jar but I do like that hires mug in the back ground. Great picture is it an old one or a new one
 Brian


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 15, 2004)

*RE: DOME jar 1/2 gal*

I grabbed that faster than greased lighting when I saw it! I thought it was an old one but after wiping the grime away I found it's a vintage repro. It's still listed at $55 in Peretti's. Not bad as I paid $2. for it. 

 I just found the Dome jar in Red Book #9 #798 QT $500+ with lid!! Mine is HG size.
 Now to find a lid.  Lid says  Patented Aug 7 1883
 Glen


----------



## woody (Oct 19, 2004)

What you should do, Glen, is contact Doug Leybourne, Jr. and report that you have a half-gallon size Dome jar so that it can be listed in future editions of the Red Book of Fruit Jars.
 As far as I can see you jar is worth $500.00 +

 Good find.


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 21, 2004)

That's great Woody!  Too bad I didn't get the other one's![]
 How can I find a lid for this?  Any idea how much I can expect to pay for one?
 Thanks for your help Woody.
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 21, 2004)

It's also listed in Kovels $880.00  1890   
 I'm going back over there tomorrow to see if any are left!!!
 Glen


----------



## woody (Oct 21, 2004)

Your local bottle show or eBay is a good place to look for the correct lid to this jar.
 Your jar may even be worth that without the correct lid.
 I once sold a "crowleytown" mason jar on eBay without a lid and still got more than what it was listed for in the Red Book.
 I dug it without a lid and sold it on eBay for $889.00. It was valued in the Red Book for $750.00 +


----------



## Fruit Jars (Oct 24, 2004)

I am new to the forum.  I have been collecting fruit jars since the 1970's.  The Dome jar is a pretty rare jar and lid and metal clamp even more scarce.  Most advanced collectors try to buy rare jars complete because it is so hard to find the original closures.  Some of the odd closures did not work very well and the lids and metal got damaged or corroded from use.  That is why some of these jars are so rare today.  The Redbook is only a guide to what something is worth.  These days unusual colors (amber, cobalt, dark greens) seem to be the most desireable.  If anyone has a specific question you could always email me at "ike2000@aol.com".  
 Jerry


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info Jerry and welcome to the forum!
  I took the Dome Jar to the Bottle show in southern Oregon this week end. I asked all the jar people about a lid. It looks like I will be very lucky to ever find one. I did find a guy that has a broken one but he didn't bring it.  What do you think it would bring on Ebay without the lid?
 Glen


----------



## Fruit Jars (Oct 25, 2004)

EBay is very unpredictable.  I would guess that it would go between $100-150.  With the lid in good condition probably three times that.  I have had mixed luck with EBay.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 25, 2004)

What a great find!!  If you found someone with even a broken lid, you should see if you can buy it from the guy and glue that thing back together!  I believe that,  because of the shape of the lid, it broke very easily and that's why it is so hard to find the complete jar.  As for the wire, maybe contact Phil Robinson in Muncie, IN and see if he can make you repro hardware because that's going to be virtually impossible to find too.  I don't have my Redbook with me, but IF this is not listed in the half gallon size AND you can make it complete even with repro and repaired parts - you'd still easily get $500.00 for it (assuming of course, the jar  itself is free of chips nicks cracks and bruises).    Just one more ever-so-humble opinion.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you very much for that info!  I have contacted Phil Robinson and he was very helpful and a nice guy too.  I also talked  to Mr Leybourne he also was very helpful.
 I just may get lucky and find that lid!  I talked to almost 20 people so far in my search for the Dome lid. Mr Robinson may have the wire clamp and band if not he can make one. He has over 4000 jars in his jar museum at Muncie but no Dome jars...
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for your help Jerry! 
 I have a lot of questions for you!  I was thinking most of my Ball jars are worthless but  I was looking on Ebay and found a few really good ones to look for. Like jars marked 13 on the bottom. or the half pints.  Lots to learn still!
 Glen


----------



## idigjars (Dec 24, 2004)

Awesome Buy, Congrats! []


----------

